# No flashcards at Shoptemp anymore ?!



## Etalon (Dec 2, 2010)

"Due to unfortunate circumstances, we have been forced to stop selling Nintendo DS flash carts. They remain visible on our website for reference only, but you cannot add them to your cart anymore (all "out of stock"). We will be expanding to other product ranges in the future in order to remain an attractive and enjoyable web shop. NOTE: ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID FOR WILL BE SHIPPED NORMALLY. If you were able to pay for your order, it will be shipped."

http://shoptemp.com/products/R4i-Gold-Card...e-DSi-p-33.html


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2010)

They've temporarily been forced to stop selling them. They're looking into solutions. I'll close this topic now. Please don't make anymore topics, we'll keep you updated on any changes.


----------

